# HDMI Cables



## JawesomeArt (Dec 4, 2013)

I found a few really good deals on Rosewill HDMI Cables, and I want to know thoughts before I grab a bunch of them. They seem pretty thick, but not AS thick as some of the much pricier ones. So, Do you get what you pay for in the case of HDMI cables?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

In theory, any good quality cables will be fine. HDMI is digital so it should either work or not. It's not like analog cables where the signal may be degraded. 

Here's some additional information regarding all the specs for HDMI:
HDMI :: Manufacturer :: HDMI 1.4 :: FAQ for HDMI 1.4
Differences between HDMI versions 1.1, 1.2, 1.3a, and 1.4a?
HDMI Spec Versions -- Blue Jeans Cable


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Haven't used any of the newegg brand so I don't know the quality.

I do recommend monoprice. Good prices and quality products.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Don’t Be Fooled by HDMI Cables | Tech Support Forum


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I just get the cheapest, never had a problem


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

BTW: the same applies to speaker wires. One of many tests. Just use 16 gauge lamp cord and save $$$.


----------

